# Any way to convert .tif to .jpeg?



## quiltymom

Hi!

I want to post a photo that I scanned.  It's .tif, but photobucket won't accept .tif files.  Is there any way of converting it to a .tif?  If not, what can I do instead?

Thanks!


----------



## safetymom

When you scanned it you should have had the option to save as jpg.  If not you can take it into a photo program and just save it as a jpg.


----------



## Caskbill

I checked out a free program once, and still use it.

Go to the tech board FAQ's, go down the list to the resizing photos - free program, and check out that posting.

Besides resizing, that program will change formats.  I did check and it will work with .tif, and you can convert it to .jpg.


----------



## quiltymom

Thanks - I'll give it a try!


----------

